# Midway Pastors File Formal Objection Against Northwest Georgia Presbytery Ruling



## JCalvin1541 (Oct 11, 2021)

For those interested in the polity of the PCA.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 11, 2021)

Midway is a big church. 3 TEs alone can’t control that Session. This article is clearly written by a disgruntled person. I’d take everything with a grain of salt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JCalvin1541 (Oct 11, 2021)

You are correct, 3 elders cannot control a session. The session at Midway was comprised of 12 (11 ruling elders and 1 teaching) of which 4 ruling elders (1/3 of the session) have been charged and removed from office. Additionally, there have been multiple complaints filed against the actions of the session in which it has been found that the session violated the BCO. See the examples below. SolaScriptura should be familiar with SJC case 2019-03 as he was a member of the Northwest GA Presbytery at the time.

https://midwayguardian.com/wp-conte...-and-Angelia-Crouse-v.-Northwest-Georgia_.pdf
https://midwayguardian.com/judicial...t-midways-session-again-recommends-apologies/


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Oct 11, 2021)

@JCalvin1541, please fix your signature to show your real name, or a real nickname you use, per PB rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JCalvin1541 (Oct 11, 2021)

Jeri Tanner said:


> @JCalvin1541, please fix your signature to show your real name, or a real nickname you use, per PB rules.


Sorry about that, I have corrected it now.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 11, 2021)

John Smith. Ha!

I hope the moderators won’t fall for this. You are clearly a divisive and insubordinate person.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Oct 11, 2021)

It would be a sin to read your blog.

Your own blog description says you have no connection with the PCA, nor the church in question. And your blog is stuff that most of us have no business knowing about. Leave all this to the officers Christ has appointed; otherwise you are rushing to mischief and sowing discord. And do not cause the rest of us to think badly about persons concerning whom we do not--and cannot--have all the facts. Beware prying into matters you are not close to. You may be in addition be guilty as a "false witness".

Proverbs 6:16-19

These six things doth the Lord hate: yea, seven are an abomination unto him:
A proud look, a lying tongue, and hands that shed innocent blood,
An heart that deviseth wicked imaginations, feet that be swift in running to mischief,
A false witness that speaketh lies, and he that soweth discord among brethren.

Reactions: Like 4 | Amen 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 11, 2021)

RPEphesian said:


> It would be a sin to read your blog.


 Agreed. I took out the link and will be closing the thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

